# Shane's Rib Shack Sauce Copy Cat Recipe



## swampmouse (Dec 19, 2013)

I have always made my own sauce, mainly because I like sort of a cross between ketchup and vinegar based sauces. Problem is that when I first started doing it, I made a batch that was perfect, and didn't write it down. I have been chasing that sauce ever since.

With that being said, we also love Shane's Rib Shack Sauce. Not sure if they are franchised all over the country yet or not?? Its sort of a cross between Ketchup based, some mustard, some vinegar, and a hint of Heinz 57 all rolled into one.

Does anybody got a copy of a recipe that is close to that one that you're wiling to share???

Thanks!

SM


----------



## swampmouse (Dec 23, 2013)

Nobody?????


----------



## dward51 (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, when I saw the post I thought someone had figured out a copycat.  Now I see it's the opposite.  Waiting and watching this one as well.

And the "original" Shane's is about a mile from the house and we eat there all the time (youngest daughter was craving Shane's earlier tonight).  I know several of the workers there and no one budges on that recipe.


----------



## buckjunkie (Feb 22, 2015)

Very good, unique sauce. Friend of mine owns 2 stores. I would love a copy cat recipe, but until then I buy mine from the store.


----------

